# Emotiva,Denon,Marantz



## bubbs16 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am having trouble deciding what i want to do. I have a yamaha rx663 7.2 avr. I am trying to decide if i want to buy a new one either a Denon 3312, or a Marantz? Or do I want to keep my Yammy and add a amp like a Emotiva,Rotel,Parasound,Integ,etc... I have never really experienced an amp before but i know thats the way to go . MY speakers are RTI line from polk audio.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bubbs16 said:


> I am having trouble deciding what i want to do. I have a yamaha rx663 7.2 avr. I am trying to decide if i want to buy a new one either a Denon 3312, or a Marantz? Or do I want to keep my Yammy and add a amp like a Emotiva,Rotel,Parasound,Integ,etc... I have never really experienced an amp before but i know thats the way to go . MY speakers are RTI line from polk audio.


Hello,
The biggest issue I see with keeping the 663 is the lack of HDMI Inputs. That being said, if you can make that work, adding an Amplifier is an excellent idea as they are technology proof. 

I am still using the same Amplification for over 10 Years and could not be happier. During that time, I have gone through countless AVR/SSP's. I am not sure which RTi Models you have, but if one of the larger Floorstanding Models, adding an Amplifier really could bring out the best with them and give you added flexibility down the road should you wish to change Speakers.

The 663 is HDMI 1.3 which is plenty up to date provided you are not really into 3D. And of course it has Preamp Outputs so it does have the essentials covered. Again, it is the 2 HDMI Inputs that poses a challenge.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bubbs16 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats why i'm having a difficult time myself. I have a samsung 860 plasma for now but am looking into buying 3dtv. I do have towers up front for my mains , they are the Rti8's. With that being said I know i'm not even giving them even half of what they can handle right now with my yamaha avr lol. I baught this receiver 2 yrs ago for its preouts and being 7.2 for dual subs. The lack of 3d/hdmi ports does take make me think twice about it. Also , would I want to get a 3 ch amp, 2ch amp? Obviously my center can't handle as much as my towers but it can still handle more then my current receiver is throwing at it too.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I would go with Emotiva, I have three Emotiva amps and their pre-pro and they are terrific bargains. I would initially get an XPA-3 for the front channels and use the Yamaha amp for sides (and back if 7.1).


----------



## bubbs16 (Sep 17, 2007)

Theresa, thanks for the input. That's the amp I was looking at getting actually. What ones do you own from emotiva? How much improvement was it , or did you already run a amp?


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I have the UMC-1, the XPA-3, the UPA-5, and the UPA-2, but the UPA-2 is currently going unused. I have a Yamaha DSP-A1 that is retired that I replaced with the Emotiva gear. In the past I have had several different amps, stereo of course. The Emotiva, especially the XPA-3, is more than their equal.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

bubbs16 said:


> Theresa, thanks for the input. That's the amp I was looking at getting actually. What ones do you own from emotiva? How much improvement was it , or did you already run a amp?




Just a second opinion, if budget permits I would recommend amplifying as many channels as possible. The difference in channel separation, dynamics and even just rear channel _activity_ was improved for me when a separate amplifier was added and my avr was relieved of all power duties. IMO the problem with just a two or three channel amplifier in a home theater set-up is additional room in your component stack _and_ additional power outlet requirements to expand beyond what a _single_ five channel amp will provide with one shelf and one power plug. Only exception I can see where a single five channel amp wouldnt suffice would be better two channel (music) performance if you had full-range or power-hungry towers as your front left and right _then_ a dedicated two channel amp like the xpa2 would do better than using two channels of an xpa5...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

bubbs16 said:


> Theresa, thanks for the input. That's the amp I was looking at getting actually. What ones do you own from emotiva? How much improvement was it , or did you already run a amp?


I own a UPA-7 which unfortunately they discontinued. I think that it was a great amp.

I'd say there was some improvement over an integrated AVR but I've always struggled with trying to explain the difference. Definitely dynamics.

I do recommend going with an external amp for all channels too.


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

I recently made the switch to a 12 channel amp from a Pioneer avr, The pio is still in the mix as a pre, but the sound quality of adding a separate amp was HUGE! 
My pioneer is a VSX-1015TX THX select2 rated @ 120w/rms Per channel in stereo.
The new amp is a Dayton MA1240.
By bridging two channels on the amp, i get a rated 80w/rms which is HANDS DOWN better than what the old Pioneer did.

Simple math explains it. The pio drew 480w off the wall. 560 max.
the new amp draws 1000w, with no sound processing built in.

480/7 = 68.57 watts at 100% efficiency. @ 8ohm
Supposed to put out 120w rms in stereo, and 80w rms in 7 channel. 7x80 = 560, but they rate that as max power draw.
Nothing is 100% efficient. and i'm unsure of how the unit could provide 120w rms, and get thx certified just doing simple math.

1000/12 = 83.3 watts at 100% efficiency.
Supposed to put out 40w/channel or 80w/channel bridged @ 8ohm.
but like i said, bridged, it does 80, so that means its drawing 83.3 watts off the wall, to provide 40w out. That definitely sounds realistic.

Long story short, It was a really REALLY effective upgrade for the price. (Only $400 for 12 channels of amp)


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm with the others on the Emotivas. Which ever model you choose you are certain to be happy.:sn: I have everything from there Mono blocks (2) to the XPA 5 (2) and upa 5 (2) and they are all well worth the price.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello.
Adam, pretty cool idea with the Dayton and quite cost effective to boot. When it comes to Emotiva's, I am especially fond of the XPA-1 and XPA-2, but there is not a bad one in the entire lineup. I just gravitate towards Amplifiers with copious amounts of Capacitance and large Power Transformers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I would say that staying away from the Denon 3312 is a good idea. It has no external 7.1 channel inputs. So if you have an SACD player or DVDA player, you cannot use all the channels. I think this is extremely silly minded to leave that out.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is a definite point. However, some post HDMI 1.2 BDP Players can send DSD via HDMI to an AVR and have it decoded by the AVR. I am not positive how the 3312 works with it, but the 3008 will Decode it with no D/A Conversion. Regardless, I would never purchase an AVR without MCH Inputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bubbs16 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm leaning towards keeping my yammy then cause it has all that  

obviously it has preouts, it has 2 subs outs, and 8 ch external inputs. I knew when i baught it 2 yrs ago there was a reason i got it . I hadn't actually looked at the specs of the 3312 that close i guess.I just figured it would have it all. So now I have to decide how much power i want and whether i want a 1,2,3,5,7 ch amp. If i want to have a few or 1 big one. Remind you i have towers up front that can def handle way more power then my other speakers.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> That is a definite point. However, some post HDMI 1.2 BDP Players can send DSD via HDMI to an AVR and have it decoded by the AVR. I am not positive how the 3312 works with it, but the 3008 will Decode it with no D/A Conversion. Regardless, I would never purchase an AVR without MCH Inputs.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Herein lies the issue. I agree with you, for example my Oppo can send DSD via HDMI, however, I believe that the HDMI inputs still run through some processing. Whereas the Ext inputs do not. While I do think Denon makes a very good product, I own one, I think that leaving our multi channel inputs is short sighted and has caused me to not upgrade to that unit. I would love to have one HDMI cable to the display, however, my present Denon does not pass 3D. While there are not many 3D titles I am interested in, I try to keep things simple so my family can work the system if I am not home. Oh well, I will just keep running 2 HDMI cables to the display and teach them how to change inputs on the Panny display.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

You might check out used multi channel amps- I picked up my 7x100w Outlaw used and couldn't be happier, plus the price was right.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bubbs16 said:


> I'm leaning towards keeping my yammy then cause it has all that
> 
> obviously it has preouts, it has 2 subs outs, and 8 ch external inputs. I knew when i baught it 2 yrs ago there was a reason i got it . I hadn't actually looked at the specs of the 3312 that close i guess.I just figured it would have it all. So now I have to decide how much power i want and whether i want a 1,2,3,5,7 ch amp. If i want to have a few or 1 big one. Remind you i have towers up front that can def handle way more power then my other speakers.


Hello,
At least with the Onkyo's, it will Decoded DSD without any D/A Conversion unless you want it. 
Moreover, DenonLink was out prior to HDMI as a way to send DSD over a Digital Cable.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

